# Whirlfloc



## Skillz (3/3/19)

Just put whirlfloc into my water before the mash instead of campden should i dump it or will it be fine? Biab.


----------



## Skillz (3/3/19)

Guessing it will just become inactive.
Just a little worried what it might do to the mash.


----------



## MHB (3/3/19)

Apart from any comments on your eye sight (there is a pretty big difference in size).
Don't worry, the whirlfloc probably wont even solubilise in the mash water (not hot enough) it'll mostly end up in the expended malt.
Doesn't mean you don't still need to use the campden at the start and more whirlfloc at the end of the boil.
m


----------



## Skillz (3/3/19)

Thanks, just went with it anyway. 
I did add the campden and hit my mash temp for the first time.


----------



## Reg Holt (3/3/19)

Agree with MHB, difficult to see how the confusion came about between a campden tablet and whirlfloc but as long as you got the campden tablet in should all be good, as long as you add the whirlfoc towards the end of boil. Hope you are going to keep all the break out of your fermenter after this conundrum.


----------

